# discountsteroids dot com



## Lmsshine17 (Jul 18, 2015)

Discountsteroids.com - buyer beware!! Guys give these a Miss.  Big time scammers ,  take advantage of us and take our money.   They do not send the goods and are no help in aftersales!  You are given a fictious contact of Lisa Holland - do not pay her your money !!  It is a scam.   Please be careful i was ripped off !  X


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2015)

I am shocked


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 18, 2015)

Strangest ad I've ever seen.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 18, 2015)

Hmmm hard to believe discount roids are scammers.  Couldn't of guessed that one.


----------



## bronco (Jul 18, 2015)

Unbelievable...


----------



## bugman (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't believe it.


----------



## Ggeneral (Jul 18, 2015)

This is news to me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow. The gear I got from Lisa was straight fire!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 19, 2015)

Lisa sent me a nude once


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Wow. The gonorrhea I got from Lisa was straight fire!



Wrap your tool fool


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wrap your tool fool



Never! I'm not afraid of pins.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 19, 2015)

That's why you stick to full priced steroid sites. Those discount sites are bad news.


----------



## bvs (Jul 19, 2015)

Are you telling me that site that sells steroids AND has killer discounts is a scam? I find that hard to believe


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 19, 2015)

No way it's a scam


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2015)

Well at least he got scammed for less


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 19, 2015)

You should have known it was a scam.  It clearly didn't say legit anywhere in the url.


----------



## snake (Jul 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well at least he got scammed for less



Now that's funny right there! lol


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 20, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Strangest ad I've ever seen.



He's trying to phyc us out with reverse phychology, now i'm definitely buying their discounted illegal drugs!


----------

